# Document Attestation



## mamoun1982

Hi All,
anybody knows what Attestation required for paper in the applications:
1_ IQA: Certificate, Scripts, work experience and passport copies.
2- ITA: Certificate, work experience, police certificate, medicals ... etc

as i lived most of my life outside my country what i know about Attestation is that every paper need to be attested by the issuing authority/ministry then by the Ministry of Forigon Affairs in that issuing Country then by the embassy of the destination country in the issuig country.

any info. if all of these steps are required for ALL papers needed in all NZ applications??? IQA, ITA, PR ...
also is that required for both originals and copies, since some countries accept original documents without attestation.

Thanks,:ranger: trying to look for an answer but nothing yet


----------



## mamoun1982

from the NZQA website i found the following: related to required certified copies

"What is a certified copy?
Certified copies are photocopies that have been stamped and endorsed as a true copy of the original. To be certified, the document must:

1- be certified by an official of the issuing authority or a person authorised by law in your home country or New Zealand to certify documents. In New Zealand this is a Justice of the Peace, a lawyer or a court official. 
2- have the official's signature on each page, with the name and title of the official shown clearly below their signature. "

DOES that mean copies shall not be certified/attested by Ministry of forign affairs NOR NZ Embassy in my country???


----------



## mamoun1982

the thread was viewed 60 times >> no response
Top Cat your help needed


----------



## mamoun1982

any help???


----------



## topcat83

mamoun1982 said:


> any help???


Hi Mamoun
Sorry - I'm no lawyer, so don't know what the difference between an attestation and a certified copy would be. I'd just be looking it up on the Internet like you!


----------



## abravo

*help required*

Hi did you get any information about the attestation for original SSC/Matric & HSSC/FSc certificates???
Do we need to get the original also attest from respective boards?


----------



## abravo

thank u Emilay... 
so as long as we are submitting original documents no need for their attestation...
thank you so much... ))))


----------

